# What size tire can I run?



## ruer (Jun 3, 2008)

I picked up a set of Weinmann DP-18 wheels for my Kilo TT, and wanted to run different size tire. I know a 700x25c would work, but could I fit anything bigger? 700x28c?


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

The tire width depends more on whether your bike's frame will accept that wider tire without rubbing. I've successfully run really wide (700x35) tires on a narrow racing rim with no problems whatsoever (on a bike with generous clearances).


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

SilverStar said:


> The tire width depends more on whether your bike's frame will accept that wider tire without rubbing. I've successfully run really wide (700x35) tires on a narrow racing rim with no problems whatsoever (on a bike with generous clearances).


Agreed.....I've run 38C tires on Open Pro rims but clearance on frames is an issue..

Here is a pic on my Panasonic. It's only using 23c tires and the clearance is extremely tight.... In addition, one manufacturer's 23c might be wider and anothers 25c.

As to the largest size tire a Kilo can take, I don't know... maybe Yarble or Dirt Boy will chime in


----------



## dunklegelb (Sep 20, 2008)

This guys got a great pic Gallery on the Green Kilo TT on FLICKR. 
It show measurment pics as well. 

Hes running Panaracer 28s on his Kilo, 
I think thats the largest you can run. Check his pics:


























Link to the rest of his KILO Pics:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/cheeseroc/sets/72157600311244843/with/866504548/


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

28s are the biggest you can run but it also depends on what gearing you're running and how close it places the wheel to the rear brake bridge


----------

